# Anyone else riding for Diabetes UK in Ride London 2019?



## sololite (Sep 12, 2018)

I rode for Diabetes UK in 2017 and it's the one of the best things I've ever done. The positivity and energy that flows from it are amazing. I recommend it to anyone who has an interest in cycling and of course raising money for DUK. Having a target to ride it in August next year motivates me to keep cycling through the cold and wet months ahead. Great to have something to look forward to, I signed up. Anyone else in?


----------



## Diabetes UK (Sep 12, 2018)

Great to hear that you did this last year @sololite ! It's such an exciting event, with the chance to ride past some beautiful landmarks and countryside - with lots of cheering and support! Great to hear that your taking part again. It's always good to have a goal to work towards to give you the drive to continue cycling in the rain!  Best of luck with it!
Details are here for anyone else who may be interested to take it up: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Fundraising-events/Prudential-RideLondon-Surrey-100

It's also really fun and rewarding to volunteer as part of the cheering squads - you get to experience the energy and emotions of everyone taking part and give them they energy needed to keep going


----------

